# Mini Blasters



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Does anybody shoot 75gr Mini Blasters, or have an opinion on them? I am shooting them with a Mathews Monster (XLR8) which is a pretty fast bow and I'm wondering about how they perform with only having a rubber band to secure the blades down.


----------



## Captain W (May 26, 2004)

Never used them. I have been looking at the new grim reaper mechancial designed for x-bows and high speed bows. They are rated for over 400fps. you can check them out on their website.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

If those are the same "mini-blasters" made about 10 years ago, I've used them. They work well on dead broadside shots, do not open untill inside the skin. They do work well when used this way, most deer went down inside 50 yards. I consider them a disposable broadhead as most didn't survive (useable) after taking one animal. I had problems with them folding back blades if you hit heavy bone, also with glancing off, if deer was quartering away more than 20-30 degrees. -Mike


----------



## catclaw (May 17, 2010)

*mini blasters*

If you are talking about the "Rocket" mini blasters I shot them for years. We have taken several bull elk and tons of whitetails. I had very good luck with them. As all broad heads stay off the front shoulder. I don't use them any more because there are better broad heads out there. Back in their day they were hard to beat. Now I use the "Rage". If you do use them make sure you have the metal backing in place so the blades will not open to far back.

Good Luck


----------



## wesleyslugs (Mar 31, 2006)

I used them until this past weekend. Granted it was my error probably as much as the broad head for not inspecting my equipment. I missed 2 times at the same buck. The head prematurely opened before impact causing my arrow to plain off target not once but twice. After inspecting and shooting a third arrow once I got home. I figured out the problem. The rubber bands that hold the blades had dry rotted and become weak. The bands had only been on for one season. I replaced the band on the head with a new one and had no problems. Now it is just a piece of mind for me. I purchased some Marden mini max pro's (formaly made by Vortex). They are a 75 grain with a 2" cutting diameter. Look to be pretty solid. I guess you live and learn. I think I have killed that deer every night in my sleep since then.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

How fast is your bow? Mine is shooting about 335fps and I only have one rubber band on them, but they are new rubber bands. I'm worried about the arrow being too fast and the blades opening before impact.


----------



## wesleyslugs (Mar 31, 2006)

My switchback xt is shooting around 302.


----------

